# linuxkpi query



## PhilPotter (Jul 7, 2016)

Dear all,

I am a complete newb, coming from years of Linux use, who is going to put some time aside over the summer (or just after) when my coding commitments finish, and really give FreeBSD (and its excellent handbook) a good look through.

My query regarding the ongoing linuxkpi work is that it seems to be very Intel specific at the moment - is there a plan to support radeon/amdgpu and nouveau modules down the line as well? Apologies if this has been answered already, but as my card is a radeon hd 7850 it won't get 3D acceleration without this.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2016)

Nouveau is probably not going to happen. But for Intel/AMD: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics

I also found this one, specifically about linuxkpi: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Use linuxkpi in DRM


----------

